# Toshiba Tecra 540CDT



## kesnw (14. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Toshiba Tecra 540CDT Notebook und schaffe es einfach nicht ins Bios zu kommen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Beim starten die esc taste gedrückt halten und nach aufforderung die F1 taste drücken.
So ist es beim 510cdt.


----------

